# White dove in shelter



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

This BIRD - ID#A224600

white Dove mix.

My age is unknown.

At the shelter since Dec 26, 2007.

Meet this pet at the Pasadena Humane Society, 361 South Raymond Ave, Pasadena, CA, 91105. Adoptions are open Tues-Fri 9a-4p, Sat 9a-3p, and Sun 11a-3p. 
We do not ship pets. 

For directions, visit our website www.phsspca.org which lists every pet in our shelter and is updated hourly. Thank you for your interest in adopting a pet!x


http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10148956


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

FYI...I called on this bird last week and apparently the shelter also has several pigeons. The tech there was going to call Terry W. since I did not have room for everything she needed to place and she thought Terry would be able to take them all ???

I am about 1 hour away and could take a bird or two but not the whole lot. She said they were in no danger of release or euth. cuz if they were I'd MAKE room...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

No cause for worry here .. Pasadena Humane and I are very well acquainted, and I'm very grateful to them for keeping the pigeons and doves that they get and then eventually getting them to me. They give the birds very good care, a great place to live .. nice big aviaries, and go way above and beyond to see that pigeons and doves find good homes.

If, however, a bird shows up there that any of our members really, really want .. then go get it. I do get a lot of birds from them, and typically, they are quite lovely pigeons .. lots of banded ones which can't be traced, lots of unbanded fancy/show types, and a few ferals.

Terry


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Do they have any white homers?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Do they have any white homers?


I don't know, Zimm, but they won't ship them. Almost all the pigeons and doves from the Pasadena Humane Society end up coming to me.

Terry


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> I don't know, Zimm, but they won't ship them. Almost all the pigeons and doves from the Pasadena Humane Society end up coming to me.
> 
> Terry


Ok well i am sure you give them a great home


----------

